

German court grants injunction against Apple - TDL
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/04/german-court-grants-injunction-against-apple-for-infringement-of/

======
icebraining
(The article is wrong; it's not Motorola, but Motorola Mobility, which is
since January an independent company[1])

Interesting. Motorola Mobility is the company that is poised to be acquired by
Google, provided the stockholders vote favorably 12 days from now. Could it be
an early influence? I'm not sure what MM has to gain by suing at this point.

[1]: [http://mediacenter.motorola.com/Press-Releases/Motorola-
Mobi...](http://mediacenter.motorola.com/Press-Releases/Motorola-Mobility-
Launches-as-Independent-Company-352b.aspx)

------
mbreese
Update: it was a default judgement for not responding in time. So, it's not
like this was a finding of fact. It's still a bit disturbing that Apple let
this happen, but it's safe to say that this story isn't over yet.

------
hnonmyphone
I hate to be a hater but I would LOVE to see phonies banned in Germany for a
while. Serve em right. Even better of course would be be if all these patent
wars went away, though.

~~~
cmelbye
Since when does Apple, of all companies, make phony products?

